# Schwinn Stingray Spoiler



## Sped Man (Apr 7, 2013)

Picked this up today at the Addison Illinois Bike show and Swap. We saw the owner walk them in and walk them out. Just when we were about to go home we stuck a deal with the owner. 











I thought the ride would be horrible but it isn't. I am over 6 feet tall and I rode it with no problems. I was amazed. It was very easy to pedal. Very smooth  ride. Right now my son is cruising the neighborhood with his bike. Mine is still in the boxes  We picked up two of them. Gotta love the swap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait for the next swap!


----------



## Sped Man (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok, silences isn't always a good thing. What do you guys think about the bike? I know it isn't American made nor is it a vintage bike but you have got to admit the cool factor is high here. Well?


----------



## jwm (Jan 18, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but welcome to the Spoiler Cult. 
There's a very good Spoiler owners group on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/2329564396/

Love mine!

JWM


----------



## joele19681 (Jan 21, 2014)

Good lookin bike but Its a repaint, Schwinn only used red oxide primer under there paint back in the day, yours looks to have brown primer.


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 22, 2014)

*Decoration?*

I think that's not rub through....probably some decoration in the reddish/brown color.

mike


----------

